# New Columns for 08 Pics!



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I finally finished my new columns. I just have to make and attach the signs I will be putting under the light fixture. Thanks to seeing some of others ideas I think they came out well and will be very useful. I will probably add a in wall speaker to them by next year. Right now I have three light fixtures in each column. One two bulb flood light fixture inside to light up the top.(picture was taken with only one red flood installed because I was too lazy to go up in crawl space to get lights down from last halloween) One front lamp fixture to light up sign I will soon be making. And the eye ball light that adjusts so I can shoot light onto my cemetary.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job, especially like the lighting. Everyone seems to be working on columns this year and they all are so unique, it's great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great....nice work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I like those, very nice touch with the extra lighting.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love them!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are nice...
good job on the lighting too


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks! You might have given me enough incentive to make a third one now!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice! Is the top open, where the red flood is shining? Could you plumb it for a small fog machine and a chiller? Might be cool to see red fog coming out. 

Really great work!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

My thoughts exactly, I used screen material around the sides for that very reason.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are nice. It should look creepy with chilled fog dripping down the sides. Great idea kciaccio!


----------

